# Shifting hard



## burgiern33 (Oct 22, 2017)

I have a toro 1132 and I'm gettting it ready for the winter and noticed that it's shifting hard. Any ideas why and what can I do to fix it?


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

If it is(hopefully) a Friction Wheel Drive, Clean the hex shaft it rides on with Sandpaper and then make sure it is greased. Lube any linkage as well.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

Jackmels said:


> If it is(hopefully) a Friction Wheel Drive, Clean the hex shaft it rides on with Sandpaper and then make sure it is greased. Lube any linkage as well.


yep, put it in the service position, and clean it up. be careful not to over lube it , a little is better than alot,


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

Jackmels said:


> If it is(hopefully) a Friction Wheel Drive, Clean the hex shaft it rides on with Sandpaper and then make sure it is greased. Lube any linkage as well.


Ditto...
Same goes for Snapper mowers with friction drive !


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Are we talking the 1132 old school or the 1132 POWERSHIFT Here????????*


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* I forgot, ALOHA from the Paradise City.:smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:*


----------



## burgiern33 (Oct 22, 2017)

Power shift


----------



## burgiern33 (Oct 22, 2017)

Can you explain how I can lube the linkage? it look difficult to get to.


----------



## burgiern33 (Oct 22, 2017)

It's a power shift


----------



## 351beno (Oct 12, 2017)

Is it hard shifting when running or not? If both then the transmission probably has an issue rust, bent shift fork, frozen detent spring, ect. If its mostly running then check if the drive belt is trying to spin even a little will keep pressure on it making it hard to shift.


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> *Are we talking the 1132 old school or the 1132 POWERSHIFT Here????????*


seems toro's web site only comes up with a 1132 PS . gearbox no friction wheel


----------



## 351beno (Oct 12, 2017)

87 powershift said:


> seems toro's web site only comes up with a 1132 PS . gearbox no friction wheel


38090,38095, and 38160 1132 friction drive.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Powershift Transmissions are Prone to Failure in My Experiences With Them. That's Why I was "Hopeful" it was a Friction Drive Setup.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

burgiern33 said:


> Can you explain how I can lube the linkage? it look difficult to get to.


Take the rear panel off and start out with a good looksee in there. and report back with findings and pics. could be a number of things going on or living up in there. start with that first.k:k:k:k:k:


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

351beno said:


> 38090,38095, and 38160 1132 friction drive.


 that is why the proper model number is important for any op to give us, a simple 1032 in the toro web site only gives the 1032 ps


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Jackmels said:


> Powershift Transmissions are Prone to Failure in My Experiences With Them. That's Why I was "Hopeful" it was a Friction Drive Setup.


*Yeah they can be, if they are beaten like a red headed step child. and rode hard only to be put away wet. but if proper care and maint is done it should last a long time. I have had mine now for 24 years now and never had a problem with it.*


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

351beno said:


> Is it hard shifting when running or not? If both then the transmission probably has an issue rust, bent shift fork, frozen detent spring, ect. If its mostly running then check if the drive belt is trying to spin even a little will keep pressure on it making it hard to shift.


keep in mind 351 is a long time toro dealer helping us out with what he knows from major 1st hand.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> *Yeah they can be, if they are beaten like a red headed step child. and rode hard only to be put away wet. but if proper care and maint is done it should last a long time. I have had mine now for 24 years now and never had a problem with it.*


 I have Scrapped Numerous Powershifts with bad Transmissions over the Years. Probably Why they Stopped using that Configuration. Hope Yours Continues to serve you well.


----------



## 351beno (Oct 12, 2017)

Jackmels said:


> I have Scrapped Numerous Powershifts with bad Transmissions over the Years. Probably Why they Stopped using that Configuration. Hope Yours Continues to serve you well.


 The powershift transmission is and was a awesome setup. I find lack of maintenance and knowledge of how it works to be the biggest problem. It has more going on than most snow blowers sure but its no harder to take care of. The price got to high to keep building them and the new power max did great so they simplified the line. Which worked out good unlike the wheelhorse tractor line. I would say any snow blower line that ran from around 1988 to 2004 with not to many changes or problems and lots of people still use to this day is a great one.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Like Them or Not, the Powershift Transmission has Gone the Way of the Dodo. Wishing Everyone Still Using One Many Continued Successes with It.


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

351beno said:


> The powershift transmission is and was a awesome setup. I find lack of maintenance and knowledge of how it works to be the biggest problem. It has more going on than most snow blowers sure but its no harder to take care of. The price got to high to keep building them and the new power max did great so they simplified the line. Which worked out good unlike the wheelhorse tractor line. I would say any snow blower line that ran from around 1988 to 2004 with not to many changes or problems and lots of people still use to this day is a great one.


2008 when tecumseh went under after the class action law suite over over rateing engine HP, (along with kohler,brigs,kawaski and ?) the peerless transimission section was grabbed up by husqvara ,http://www.peerlessgear.com/node5384.aspx the engine section was to become the china company LCT Tecumseh Power by Lauson
would not that mean toro would have to buy the trans and pay rights to a competator ? 

as to the trans breaking my first ps a 1988 624 is still running with the oem trans with the second owner my 97 824 the same. why do parts fail? sometimes a defect but mostly owner abuse. lack of proper maintance .


----------



## 351beno (Oct 12, 2017)

87 powershift said:


> would not that mean toro would have to buy the trans and pay rights to a competator ?


 Toro stopped the powershift line in 04 and toro claims they manufacture the trans so I'm not sure that has anything to do with it.


----------

